# Madden 05 vs. 06



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 13, 2006)

any one who has played these games I have not can tell me whether 05 is better than 06??

blade


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Mar 13, 2006)

The verdict is out! 

I just asked my oldest son and he responded by saying, "06 rocks Dad, its way cooler than 05."



In Christ,
MeanieCalvinist


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 13, 2006)

I much prefer the NCAA games to Madden. I do eventually get the new Madden games though when they drop to 20 bucks.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> I much prefer the NCAA games to Madden. I do eventually get the new Madden games though when they drop to 20 bucks.


you must be the profitable servant in Jesus' parable, that ended up getting the one talent of the unprofitable servant.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## tdowns (Mar 13, 2006)

*06 is pretty cool*

I haven't played it too much, but what I have it's really fun, great graphics. I usually by one every couple of years, and my last was 04 so don't know about 05, my buddy and I used to play each other once in a while, but haven't had time lately...I only like it head to head, I never can get into playing against the computer.


----------

